# First Annual BBF NBA Prediction Contest



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Welcome to the First Annual BBF NBA Prediction Contest!

First and foremost, here is the best reason to participate!

$500 total pot in prizes!

$300 for the poster who finishes first, $150 for the poster who finishes second, and $50 for the poster who finishes third!

What do you have to do to win? Just end up with the most points!

Here's how the contest works:

Phase 1:

You pick the sixteen NBA playoff teams IN THE ORDER THAT THEY WILL FINISH IN THE CONFERENCE *PLAYOFF SEEDINGS*. For each right guess, you will receive 1 point. Here is an example: Say you are picking Miami to finish first in the East, and they do. That means you will get 1 point for the correct prediction. However, if Miami finishes second, you get no points for that prediction.

(See the bottom for a full example.)

It's as simple as that!

Given the parameters above, a total maximum of 16 points is possible.

The contest thread (this thread!) opens now, and closes for phase 1 at 10 a.m. EST (7 a.m. PST) on Sunday, December 25.

Phase 2:

The top 25 posters get to move on to the final phase of the contest. (That is, the top 25 posters with at least 1 point. If you are in 25th place or higher and you have zero points, you do not get to move on.)

Your points in phase 1 are carried into phase 2.

The contest thread re-opens as soon as the season ends and all the playoff teams and their spots are determined. Scores will be tallied at that time and the poster standings will be posted.

Then, each poster that has moved on to phase 2 will be able to make their predictions as to who wins each playoff series. Again, one point will be awarded for a correct prediction, 0 points for an incorrect prediction. Predictions will be made for each phase of the playoffs (conference quarter-finals, conference semi-finals, conference finals, and NBA finals). Correct predictions early on in the playoffs are crucial here, since the later rounds will all be incorrect if you pick wrong teams to advance.

The thread will close one hour before the first playoff game is played.

In the event of a tie, the earlier poster (via the time stamp on the thread) will be considered the winner. In the unlikely event that tied posters posted their predictions at the same time, the pot will split for those two places. In determining whether 2 or more posters posted at the same time, time stamps on the thread will be used. It does not matter that one post is ahead of the other. If it's the same time stamp, then the posters posted at the same time.

The top point-getting poster will win $300. The second place finisher will win $150, and the third place finisher will win $50. There is no prize money for anyone finishing lower than third place.

In the unlikely event that there are ties, the two (or more posters) will split the two (or more) places involved. For example, if two posters tie for first place, then they will split the first prize and the second prize combined.

All posters, including moderators and administrators, can participate in the contest. The administrators cannot claim a prize, however. Should an administrator win first prize, for example, they would be skipped over, and the second place winner will win the first prize, and so on down the line.

All decisions are final. Payment in the form of a cashier's check will be transmitted via priority mail to the contest winners on the first business day after receipt information (name and address) from the winners has been received by one of the administrators.

Any questions in regard to the contest should be in the form of a PM to me.

Good luck!

Full example:

Eastern Division (predictions)

1. Miami
2. Chicago
3. Boston
4. New York
5. New Jersey
6. Orlando
7. Milwaukee
8. Indiana

Eastern Division (actual)

1. Miami
2. Chicago
3. New York
4. Boston
5. Orlando
6. Milwaukee
7. Toronto
8. Indiana

In this case, the poster scores 3 points, for predicting the correct conference seeding positions for Miami, Chicago, and Indiana.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

My predictions:

Eastern Division

1. Miami
2. Chicago
3. New Jersey
4. New York
5. Milwuakee
6. Boston
7. Indiana
8. Atlanta

Western Division

1. Oklahoma
2. Dallas
3. Los Angeles Clippers
4. San Antonio
5. Los Angeles Lakers
6. Memphis
7. Denver
8. Portland


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

What do you get if you predict the date of Kobe's trade demand? I am going January 13.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Diable said:


> What do you get if you predict the date of Kobe's trade demand? I am going January 13.


Diable now owes me $300.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Eastern Conference

1. Miami
2. Chicago
3. New York
4. *Boston*
5.* Atlanta*
6. Indiana
7. Milwaukee
8. *Philadelphia
*
Western Conference

1. Oklahoma City
2. Memphis
3. Dallas
4. LA Clippers
5. San Antonio
6. LA Lakers
7. Denver
8. Houston

*Total in phase I: 3 points.*


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Eastern Conference:

1. *Chicago*
2. *Miami*
3. New York
4. *Boston*
5. *Atlanta*
6. *Orlando*
7. Indiana
8. Milwaukee
Western Conference:

1. OKC
2. Dallas
3. *LA Lakers*
4. * Memphis*
5. San Antonio
6. LA Clippers
7. Portland
8. Golden State

btw, what are we going to do for tiebreakers? I'm also assuming that this is based solely on record and not playoff seeding.

*Total for phase I: 7 points.*


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Guys, please read the rules...it *is* for playoff seedings, not record!

Changes can be made to your predictions at any time up until the thread closes, on Xmas morning.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

seifer0406 said:


> Eastern Conference:
> btw, what are we going to do for tiebreakers? I'm also assuming that this is based solely on record and not playoff seeding.


Tie-breakers are delineated in the rules...not a problem.

Please make sure you all predict as according *to playoff seedings.*


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Eastern Division

1. Miami
2. Chicago
3. New York
4. Atlanta
5. Indiana
6. Boston
7. Orlando
8. New Jersey

Western Division

1. Oklahoma
2. Los Angeles Clippers
3. Dallas
4. *Memphis*
5. Los Angeles Lakers
6. *Denver*
7. Portland
8. San Antonio

*Total for phase I: 2 points.*


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Also keep in mind changes can be made all the way up until 10 a.m. EST on Xmas Day.

That way, if D12 gets traded before the start of the season, all of you can change your predictions accordingly! 

Repeat, its *PLAYOFF SEEDINGS*! That's why I have the Clips in third, and Knicks4Life currently has them in second.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

EAST

1.)* Bulls*
2.) *Heat*
3.) New York
4.) Magic
5.) Boston
6.) Indiana
7.) Atlanta
8.) *Sixers*

WEST

1.) Thunder
2.) Lakers
3.) Dallas
4.) Clippers
5.) Blazers
6.) Grizzlies
7.) Spurs
8.) Hornets

EDIT: Had to update. Brook Lopez injury for two months sort of takes Jersey out of it, for me.

*Total for phase I: 3 points.*


----------



## owlfan2272 (Nov 22, 2009)

Eastern Conference

1) Heat
2) Celtics
3) Bulls
4) Knicks
5) *Hawks*
6) 76ers
7) Magic
8) Pacers

Western Conference:

1) Thunder
2) Lakers
3) Mavericks
4) *Grizzlies*
5) Spurs
6) *Nuggets*
7) Clippers 
8) Rockets

*Total for phase I: 3 points.*


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

East
1)Heat
2)Bulls
3)Knicks
4)Pacers
5)Celtics
6)Hawks
7)Magic
8)*76ers*

West
1)Thunder
2)Clippers
3)Grizzlies
4)Lakers
5)Spurs
6)*Nuggets*
7)*Mavericks*
8)Blazers

*Total for phase I: 3 points.*


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Is there a way for us all to vote privately? Some people are just going to copy others or take information from this thread.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Adam said:


> Is there a way for us all to vote privately? Some people are just going to copy others or take information from this thread.


If some posters copy others, they run the risk of copying someone who isn't going to do very well.

But if it becomes an issue in this contest, we can always do that in the future...but for now, I rather it should be all public disclosure. The lesser of two evils.

Plus you can ridicule someone for exact copying.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Besides, even if you are copied, and you finish in the money...well, you won, right?


----------



## scdn (Mar 31, 2011)

David Stern will veto the winner of this contest for "basketball reasons". Especially if they are a Lakers fan.


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

EAST
1. Miami Heat
2. Chicago Bulls
3. New York Knicks
4. *Boston Celtics*
5. Indiana Pacers
6. Atlanta Hawks
7. Philadelphia 76ers
8. New Jersey Nets

WEST
1. Oklahoma City Thunder
2. Dallas Mavericks
3. Los Angeles Clippers
4. *Memphis Grizzlies*
5. Los Angeles Lakers
6. Portland Trailblazers
7. San Antonio Spurs
8. Denver Nuggets

*Total for phase I: 2 points.*


----------



## RR 823 (Mar 29, 2003)

1 Miami
2 Chicago
3 Boston
4 New York
5 *Atlanta*
6 *Orlando*
7 Philadelphia
8 Charlotte

1 Oklahoma City
2 Dallas
3 *LA Lakers*
4 San Antonio
5 Memphis
6 LA Clippers
7 Denver
8 Houston

*Total for phase I: 3 points.*


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Adam said:


> Is there a way for us all to vote privately? Some people are just going to copy others or take information from this thread.


I'm going to wait until HB makes his predictions and then do the opposite order.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

EAST
1. Miami Heat
2. Chicago Bulls
3. New York Knicks
4. Atlanta Hawks
5. Orlando Magic
6. Boston Celtics
7. Philadelphia 76ers
8. Indiana Pacers

WEST
1. Los Angeles Clippers
2. Dallas Mavericks
3. Oklahoma City Thunder
4. Los Angeles Lakers
5. San Antonio Spurs
6. Memphis Grizzlies
7. Portland Trail Blazers
8. Golden State Warriors

*Total for phase I: 0 points, eliminated.*


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

EAST:
1. Miami Heat
2. Chicago Bulls
3. New York Knicks
4. Indiana Pacers
5. Orlando Magic
6. Boston Celtics
7. Philadelphia 76ers
8. New Jersey Nets

WEST:
1. Oklahoma City Thunder
2. Dallas Mavericks
3. Memphis Grizzlies
4. LA Clippers
5. LA Lakers
6. San Antonio Spurs
7. Portland Trailblazers
8. Sacramento Kings

*Total for phase I: 0 points, eliminated.*


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

*EAST*
1. Miami Heat
2. Chicago Bulls
3. New York Knicks
4. Indiana Pacers
5. *Atlanta Hawks*
6. *Orlando Magic*
7. Boston Celtics
8. *Philadelphia 76ers*

*WEST*
1. Oklahoma City Thunder
2. San Antonio Spurs
3. Dallas Mavericks
4. LA Clippers
5. LA Lakers
6. Memphis Grizzlies
7. Denver Nuggets
8. Golden State Warriors

I might have to come back and make multiple changes to this though, I was to'ing and fro'ing with all of it.

*Total for phase I: 3 points.*


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

East:
1. *Chicago*
2. *Miami*
3. New York
4. *Boston*
5. Orlando
6. Indiana
7. Philadelphia
8. New Jersey

West:
1. OKC
2. Los Angeles Lakers
3. Dallas
4. San Antonio
5. Memphis
6. *Denver*
7. Los Angeles Clippers
8. Portland

*Total for phase I: 4 points.*


----------



## Smath (Nov 29, 2010)

1. Miami Heat
2. Chicago Bulls
3. Boston Celtics
4. Orlando Magic
5. New-York Knicks
6. Indiana Pacers
7. Atlanta Hawks
8. *Philadelphia 76'ers*

Western Conference

1. Oklahoma City Thunder
2. Memphis Grizzlies
3. *LA Lakers*
4. San Antonio Spurs
5. *LA Clippers*
6. Dallas Mavricks
7. Portland Trail Blazers
8. Denver Nuggets
*
Total for phase I: 3 points.*


----------



## omer51 (Jan 31, 2011)

East:
1. *Chicago*
2. *Miami*
3. Orlando
4. *Boston*
5. *Atlanta*
6. Indiana
7. Philadelphia
8. Milwaukee

West:
1. OKC
2. Clippers
3. *Lakers*
4. *Memphis*
5. Dallas
6. San Antonio
7. GSW
8. Portland

*Total for phase I: 6 points.*


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

EAST

1.) Heat
2.) Bulls
3.) Boston
4.) Magic
5.) New York
6.) Atlanta
7.) Philly
8.) Indiana

WEST

1.) Clippers
2.)* Thunder*
3.) Dallas
4.) *Grizzlies*
5.) Blazers
6.) Spurs
7.) Lakers
8.) Nuggets

*Total for phase I: 2 points.*


----------



## MudFlap (Feb 20, 2010)

EAST
1. Miami Heat
2. Chicago Bulls
3. New York Knicks
4. Orlando Magic
5. *Atlanta Hawks*
6. Indiana Pacers
7. Boston Celtics
8. *Philadelphia 76ers*

WEST
1. Oklahoma City Thunder
2. Dallas Mavericks
3. LA Clippers
4. LA Lakers
5. Memphis Grizzlies
6. San Antonio Spurs
7. Denver Nuggets
8. Golden State Warriors

*Total for phase I: 2 points.*


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Can you go back and edit? Some people will feel stupid if Orlando trades Dwight by Sunday.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

You can edit until tip off. You lose your place in the 'copy' queue however.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

East
1) Miami <>8) Orlando
2) Chicago <> 7) Boston
3) *Indiana* <> 6) Atlanta
4) Philly <> 5) Knicks

West
1) OKC <> 8) San Antonio
2) Memphis <> 7) Lakers
3) Dallas <> 6) Blazers
4) Clippers <>5) Denver

*Total for phase I: 1 point, eliminated, not in top 25 finalists.*


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

Jamel Irief said:


> Can you go back and edit? Some people will feel stupid if Orlando trades Dwight by Sunday.


Yep I'm sure they will so I don't even have em on my list :laugh:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

East:

1. Miami
2. Chicago
3. New York
4. Indiana
5. Boston
6. Atlanta
7. Magic
8. Bucks

West:

1. Thunder
2. Mavs
3. *Lakers*
4. Clippers
5. Grizzlies
6. Spurs
7. Blazers
8. Timberpups

*Total for phase I: 1 point, eliminated, not in top 25 finalists.*


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

East
1)Heat
2)Bulls
3)Knicks
4)Pacers
5)Celtics
6)*Magic*
7)Hawks
8)Bucks

West
1)Thunder
2)Spurs
3)Mavericks
4)Clippers
5)Lakers
6)Grizzlies
7)Blazers
8)Nuggets

*Total for phase I: 1 point, eliminated, not in top 25 finalists.*


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

East:

Heat
Bulls
Celtics
Knicks
Magic
Pacers
Hawks
*76ers*


West:

Mavericks
Clippers
Thunder
Lakers
Grizzlies
Blazers
Spurs
Nuggets

*Total for phase I: 1 point, eliminated, not in top 25 finalists.*


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

East:
1. Miami Heat
2. Chicago Bulls
3. Boston Celtics
4. Philadelphia 76ers
5. New York Knicks
6. Atlanta Hawks
7. Orlando Magic
8. Indiana Pacers

West:
1. Dallas Mavericks
2. *Oklahoma City Thunder*
3. San Antonio Spurs
4. Los Angeles Clippers
5. Los Angeles Lakers
6. Memphis Grizzlies
7. Portland Trail Blazers
8. Golden State Warriors

*Total for phase I: 1 point, eliminated, not in top 25 finalists.*


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Can you go back and edit? Some people will feel stupid if Orlando trades Dwight by Sunday.


You can make as many changes as you want until 10 a.m. EST Sunday, December 25.

However, your "time stamp" will reflect the most recent change. But when you think about it, its more prudent to make changes than worry about who got in first, right?

For example, it appears Kobe Bryant will miss a significant number of games due to the wrist injury. Some people already posted their standings before the injury came to light. They can make changes now if they wish to do so.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

East:
1. Miami Heat <> 8. Indiana Pacers
2. Chicago Bulls <> 7. Atlanta Hawks
3. New York Knicks <> 6. Philadelphia 76ers
4.* Boston Celtics* <> 5. Orlando Magic

West:
1. Oklahoma City Thunder <> 8. Minnesota Timberwolves
2. Los Angeles Clippers <> 7. Los Angeles Lakers
3. San Antonio Spurs <> 6. *Denver Nuggets*
4. Dallas Mavericks <> 5. Memphis Grizzlies

*Total for phase I: 2 points.*


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

West
1. Thunder
2. Mavericks
3. Spurs
4. Lakers
5. Clippers
6. Grizzlies
7. Blazers
8. Warriors

East
1. *Bulls*
2. *Heat*
3. Celtics
4. 76ers
5. Knicks
6. Pacers
7. Hawks
8. Bucks

*Total for phase I: 2 points.*


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

East

*BULLS*
*HEAT*
BOSTON
NEW YORK
*ATLANTA*
PHILADELPHIA
ORLANDO (LOOMING DWIGHT TRADE MADE ME DO THIS)
WASHINGTON


WEST

THUNDER
MAVS
CLIPPERS
*GRIZZ*
SPURS
LAKERS
WARRIORS
BLAZERS

*Total for phase I: 4 points.*


----------



## DCM (Sep 29, 2010)

Eastern Division

1. Miami
2. Chicago
3. Atlanta
4.* Boston*
5. New York
6. Boston
7. Indiana
8. *Philadelphia*

Western Division

1. Dallas
2. *Oklahoma*
3. San Antonio
4. New Orleans
5. Denver
6. San Antonio
7. Memphis
8. Sacramento

*Total for phase I: 0 points, eliminated (repeat entries in different slots).*


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Eastern Division

1. Miami
2. New York
3. Chicago
4. *Boston*
5. Indiana
6. Philadelphia
7. New Jersey
8. Atlanta

Western Division

1. Dallas
2. *Oklahoma*
3. *Los Angeles Lakers*
4. Portland
5. *Los Angeles Clippers*
6. San Antonio
7. Memphis
8. Denver

*Total for phase I: 4 points.*


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

hmmm IP check needed here?


If I win you can donate my winnings to St. Jude childrens hospital


so everyone should be pulling for me to win


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

1. Miami
2. Chicago
3. Boston
4. New York
5. Orlando
6. Atlanta
7. Philadelphia
8. Indiana

1. Oklahoma City
2. Dallas
3. *LA Lakers*
4. San Antonio
5. *LA Clippers*
6. Portland
7. Memphis
8. Denver

*Total for phase I: 2 points.*


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

EAST
1. Miami Heat
2. Chicago Bulls
3. Boston Celtics
4. NY Knicks
5. Orlando Magic
6. Indiana Pacers
7. Philadelphia 76ers
8. Atlanta Hawks

WEST
1. Oklahoma City Thunder
2. LA Clippers (yeah, I said it)
3. *LA Lakers*
4. Dallas Mavericks
5. SA Spurs
6. Portland Trailblazers
7. Denver Nuggets
8. Memphis Grizzlies

*Total for phase I: 1 point, eliminated, not in top 25 finalists.*


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

DCM said:


> Eastern Division
> 
> 1. Miami
> 2. Chicago
> ...


San Antonio and Boston both make the playoffs twice, and neither LA team does? You're definitely not going to win. Just saying.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> San Antonio and Boston both make the playoffs twice, and neither LA team does? You're definitely not going to win. Just saying.


No, this entry would be disqualified. You can't repeat a team twice, it has to be a unique team for each place in the standings.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

DCM said:


> Eastern Division
> 
> 1. Miami
> 2. Chicago
> ...


Try again DCM. You can't repeat a team twice for maximum chances to win. You have to make a unique choice for each place in the standings.

You still have until Xmas Day 10:00 a.m. EST to effect changes. If you don't, this entry is automatically disqualified.


----------



## parkerj0 (Jul 21, 2005)

Eastern Conference:
1. Miami
2. Chicago
3. Boston
4. New York
5. Orlando
6. Atlanta
7. New Jersey
8. Indiana

Western Conference:
1. LA Lakers
2. *Oklahoma City*
3. Dallas
4. LA Clippers
5. Memphis
6. San Antonio
7. Portland
8. Denver

*Total for phase I: 1 point, eliminated, not in top 25 finalists.*


----------



## BigWill33176 (Dec 21, 2003)

Eastern
1) Heat 
2) Bulls
3) Boston
4) New York
5) Orlando 
6) Indiana
7) Milwaukee
8) *Philadelphia*


Western
1) Mavs
2) *Thunder*
3) *Lakers*
4) Clippers
5) Memphis
6) San Antonio
7) Denver
8) Portland

*Total in phase I: 3 points.*


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Eastern Division

1. Miami
2. Chicago
3. New York
4. Indiana
5. Boston
6. Atlanta
7. Orlando
8. *Philly*

Western Division

1. Oklahoma
2. Memphis
3. Dallas
4. Los Angeles Lakers
5. *Los Angeles Clippers*
6. San Antonio
7. Portland
8. Denver

*Total in phase I: 2 points.*


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Ok I'll take a shot in the dark.

EAST:

1. Miami Heat
2. Chicago Bulls
3. New York Knicks
4. *Boston Celtics*
5. Philadelphia 76ers
6. Atlanta Hawks
7. Orlando Magic
8. Indiana Pacers

WEST:

1. Oklahoma City Thunder
2. Dallas Mavericks
3. Los Angeles Clippers
4. Los Angeles Lakers
5. San Antonio Spurs
6. Memphis Grizzlies
7. Minnesota Timberwolves
8. Sacramento Kings

*Total for phase I: 1 point, eliminated, not in top 25 finalists.*


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Eastern Division

1. Miami
2. Chicago
3. New Jersey
4. New York
5. Boston
6. indiana
7. Milwaukee 
8. Atlanta

Western Division

1. Oklahoma
2. Dallas
3. Los Angeles Clippers
4. San Antonio
5. Los Angeles Lakers
6. Memphis
7. Minnesota
8. Houston

*Total for phase I: 0 points, eliminated.*


----------



## LittleMike (Dec 12, 2007)

1 Miami
2 Chicago
3 Boston
4 New York
5 Orlando
6 Atlanta
7 Philadelphia
8 Charlotte

1 Oklahoma City
2 Dallas
3 *LA Lakers*
4 San Antonio
5 *LA Clippers*
6 *Denver*
7 Memphis
8 Houston

*Total for phase I: 3 points.*


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Eastern Conference*

1. Miami
2. Chicago
3. New York
4. Indiana
5. Boston
6. Atlanta
7. Philadelphia
8. Orlando

*Western Conference*

1. Oklahoma City
2. Dallas
3. Memphis
4. LA Lakers
5. *LA Clippers*
6. *Denver*
7. Portland
8. San Antonio (the end of the Spurs once and for all)

*Total for phase I: 2 points.*


----------



## jayk009 (Aug 6, 2003)

East

1. Miami Heat
2. Chicago Bulls
3. Boston Celtics
4. New York Knicks
5. Indiana Pacers
6. Atlanta Hawks
7. Orlando Magic
8. Milwaukee Bucks

West


1. Oklahoma City Thunder
2. Dallas Mavericks
3. Los Angelas Clippers
4. *Memphis Grizzlies*
5. San Antonio Spurs
6. Los Angelas Lakers
7. Portland Trailblazers
8. Houston Rockets

*Total for phase I: 1 point, eliminated, not in top 25 finalists.*


----------



## sraczk2011 (Jul 10, 2010)

East:

1. Miami
2. Chicago
3. New York
4. Indiana
5. Boston
6. *Orlando*
7. Atlanta
8. Milwaukee

West:

1. Oklahoma City
2. Dallas
3. L.A. Clippers
4. San Antonio
5. Memphis
6. L.A. Lakers
7. Houston
8. Portland

*Total for phase I: 1 point, eliminated, not in top 25 finalists.*


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

1. Miami
2. Chicago
3. New York
4. *Boston*
5. Orlando
6. Atlanta
7. Indiana
8. *Philadelphia*


1. Dallas
2. *Oklahoma City*
3. Memphis
4. Lakers
5. San Antonio
6. Clippers
7. Houston
8. Portland

*Total for phase I: 3 points.*


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Eastern Conference: 

1. Miami Heat
2. Chicago Bulls
3. New York Knicks
4. *Boston Celtics*
5. *Atlanta Hawks*
6. *Orlando Magic*
7. Indiana Pacers
8. *Philadelphia 76ers
*
Western Conference: 

1. Oklahoma Thunder
2. Dallas Mavericks
3. Los Angeles Clippers
4. *Memphis Grizzlies*
5. Los Angeles Lakers
6. San Antonio Spurs
7. Denver Nuggets
8. Portland Trailblazers

*Total for phase I: 5 points.*


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

1 *Chicago*
2 *Miami*
3 New York
4 Orlando
5 Boston
6 Indiana
7 Atlanta
8 *Philadelphia*

1 Oklahoma City
2 LA Lakers
3 Dallas
4 LA Clippers
5 Memphis
6 San Antonio
7 Portland
8 Houston

*Total for phase I: 3 points.*


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Closed.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

What happens now?

I will review the entries...I am pretty sure we have unique time stamps throughout so there will be no ties and we will have unique winners of each prize, even though the possibility exists that posters will "tie" each other in points.

As the season nears the end, we may want to preliminary tally results to see who is sitting where and who has a shot at first place, second place, and third place, and who is in the running.

However, remember we have two phases to the contest. You still have to perform well in the playoff phase in order to win the contest!

So we will open this thread back up come playoff time so you can make your phase 2 predictions at that time.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Western Conference:

1.) Oklahoma City Thunder
2.) Dallas Mavs
3.) L.A. Clippers
4.) L.A. Lakers
5.) Memphis Grizzlies
6.) Portland Trailblazers
7.) San Antonio Spurs
8.) Denver Nuggets


Eastern Conference:

1.) Miami Heat
2.) Chicago Bulls
3.) New York Knicks
4.) Boston Celtics
5.) Atlanta Hawks
6.) Philadelphia 76ers
7.) Indiana Pacers
8.) Milwaukee Bucks


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

You are in too late VP...I don't know if you posted before, but that last entry will not count.


----------

